# foraging forum?



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

i dont know if im allowed to ask this.... some forums will not allow you to mention other forums, but im gonna try anyways. and if im not allowed, please delete this thread

is there a forum that anyone knows of that is dedicated to identifying wild edible plants? i would like to learn quite a bit more about foraging, and many times i think i know what a plant is, but am not going to take a bite of it in case it is poisonouse. i would at least like to be able to take pictures and get a second oppinion before i try it.

i looked at some similar topics here, but it seems that there are a lot of mixed answers. someone else posted a topic with pics and it looked like they got 5 different answers for 1 plant..... any suggestions?


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

wizzard said:


> is there a forum that anyone knows of that is dedicated to identifying wild edible plants? i would like to learn quite a bit more about foraging, and many times i think i know what a plant is, but am not going to take a bite of it in case it is poisonouse. i would at least like to be able to take pictures and get a second oppinion before i try it.
> 
> i looked at some similar topics here, but it seems that there are a lot of mixed answers. someone else posted a topic with pics and it looked like they got 5 different answers for 1 plant..... any suggestions?



Hi Wizzard,

No I don't know of a foraging forum(though i seem to remember a wild foods forum?). Plants are very diverse (as I'm sure you realize if you are out looking at them) I look at the pictures here on this forum and sometimes don't recognize even plants that I am thoroughly familiar with. Different genetic strains and growing conditions make a huge difference.

I do have a suggestion though, one that helped me considerably when I was just beginning to expand my foraging to the lesser known (lesser used) plants etc. Get a copy of Peterson's Venomous animals and poisonous plants. Learn all the plants in your area that are really gonna kill you/make you sick as a dog. (most plants are not poisonous) Peterson's field guide to edible plants is very complete and would be an excellent addition to any library. Once you know the poisonous ones you can pretty much taste anything else with impunity. Human diets were once much more inclusive than they are now. Many wild plants taste bitter to the modern human palate that were not only acceptable but sought out in more ancient times. 

Many plants are medicinal, and the line between medicinal and edible and poisonous can be blurry. For instance Stinging nettle (Urtica dioica) is considered poisonous (because of the stinging hairs on the stems and leaves) but is one of the best edibles out there (if cooked). It is also medicinal ( used for its vitamins, it is alterative, and can help to relieve allergy symptoms).

Fear is one of the main things that keep people from getting to know and love the plants of their area. There are a few out there to be feared, but only a few. Those few are easily identifiable and once you get to know them you can stay out of their way without any trouble. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

sounds good.... it will help me find stuff to eat in the wild.

i would however also like to know the names of some plants. maybe i will post those that i think will be easy to identify on this forum and see what the general mass says.

thanx for your help


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wizzard -
can you take photos of various plants you see and want to know if suitable for forage? If so post them here, and ask about them and usages.

I'm mod here, and I don't know nearly as much as some of the posters, so we could all learn and it seems a good use of space.

Angie


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out "Wildman" Steve Brill. Here's a link to his website

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i agree about the peterson guides. start with what is in your own back yard. it often helps if a plant is in bloom. you will be amazed what is growing right outside your door. i also believe if there is a strong stand of medicinal herbs near a path or doorway, it can be a clue to a person's health needs.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

I was interested in foraging years ago, and that is how I stumbled across the original homesteaders website.

I have lots of wild edibles in my area. Learned about most of them through a botony class at Palomar College. I was amazed at all the stuff 'in my own backyard' that I could munch on, barring no critter wet it down, first!!!

I would be very interested in a thread or forum for this.


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

wizzard said:


> i dont know if im allowed to ask this.... some forums will not allow you to mention other forums, but im gonna try anyways. and if im not allowed, please delete this thread
> 
> is there a forum that anyone knows of that is dedicated to identifying wild edible plants? i would like to learn quite a bit more about foraging, and many times i think i know what a plant is, but am not going to take a bite of it in case it is poisonouse. i would at least like to be able to take pictures and get a second oppinion before i try it.
> 
> i looked at some similar topics here, but it seems that there are a lot of mixed answers. someone else posted a topic with pics and it looked like they got 5 different answers for 1 plant..... any suggestions?


What state are you in?


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

im in western kentucky. near missouri and tennessee.


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi there.

My husband teaches Wilderness survival, do a google on Ron Hood, he has a wonderful forum, and I belong to a yahoo group that I learn from daily!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ForageAhead/

Enjoy!

Tamar


----------



## Alan Bergo (10 mo ago)

I know this post is old but there's lots of resources now. 
My site, www.foragerchef.com is great for cooking with wild plants, but there's also lots of Facebook groups now that cover edibles in specific regions around the US.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Wild Edibles Forage is a great app for your phone. Covers identification, great images, recipes, medicinal use, and a great sense of humor.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Alan Bergo said:


> I know this post is old but there's lots of resources now.
> My site, www.foragerchef.com is great for cooking with wild plants, but there's also lots of Facebook groups now that cover edibles in specific regions around the US.


I checked out that site.. The green walnut things to make look amazing! Who knew! I have Black Walnuts all over my property and never thought of any use other than the ripe nuts which take a hammer and a pick to get at.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HillFun said:


> I checked out that site.. The green walnut things to make look amazing! Who knew! I have Black Walnuts all over my property and never thought of any use other than the ripe nuts which take a hammer and a pick to get at.


so about those black walnuts --- do you clean the soft part off before cracking them? I used that to dye a shirt brown. That was fun. getting it off was not as fun. I still have all the nuts, never took a hammer to them - think they are still good? 
I got them from a neighbor - this has me thinking maybe I'll ask her if I can collect a bucket. They don't use them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so about those black walnuts --- do you clean the soft part off before cracking them? I used that to dye a shirt brown. That was fun. getting it off was not as fun. I still have all the nuts, never took a hammer to them - think they are still good?
> I got them from a neighbor - this has me thinking maybe I'll ask her if I can collect a bucket. They don't use them.


Yes, you have to remove the green/black outer husk before cracking the hard inner shell. The outer husk dries pretty hard and crumbly and gets all over the nut if it's not removed. Grandpa used to dump the nuts in the lane and we would drive over them with the car. It doesn't go well when your car is a 1 ton van, the shell often gets crushed. The last few years he collected walnuts he used his small tractors to drive over the nuts.

I put the nut on my deck and rub the husk off with my foot. It's great therapy for plantar faciitis but it stains your shoes and the deck. Wear gloves to pick up the hulls and nuts. It takes weeks to get that poop brown stain off your fingers.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so about those black walnuts --- do you clean the soft part off before cracking them? I used that to dye a shirt brown. That was fun. getting it off was not as fun. I still have all the nuts, never took a hammer to them - think they are still good?
> I got them from a neighbor - this has me thinking maybe I'll ask her if I can collect a bucket. They don't use them.


My Grandpa made a tumbler to put the walnuts in when the outer husk was dry and crumbly and would toss in a shovel of gravel. Tumble for an hour and they would be nice and cleaned from the husk. I'll be making a tumbler like that out of a 20 gallon drum I have and hook it to the water wheel.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If I had the place to put it, I would get a small cement mixer for cleaning the nuts.


----------

